# biken rund um Hildesheim?



## Tommy_17 (6. August 2001)

hi,wer hatn lust mal n paar runden um hildesheim zu drehn?Bin neu hier und kenn mich da noch ziemlich schlecht aus:-(wenn wer will,meldet euch doch mal!    Tommy


----------



## RobBj123 (7. August 2001)

Jo bin auch aus Hildesheim, könnten uns ja mal treffen. Wo wohnste denn in HI? Ich komme aus Ochtersum. Am besten du mailst mal oder ICQ 98518617.

ciao Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shredder (26. September 2001)

Jo,komme auc h aus HI und kenne hier so einige Strecken.Von leicht bis....naja,nicht gerade sehr schwer,aber ich denke das würde fürs erst reichen.Mein Problem ist nur,ich kann nur Montags und Dienstags,da das meine Arbeit nicht anders zulässt.Schreib einfach ne E-Mail an [email protected],dann kanns auch irgentwann einmal losgehn.cu


----------



## RobBj123 (26. September 2001)

Jippie, schon der 3. Hildesheimer in diesem Forum. WOW. Jo, wenn meine Hand wieder heile ist sollten wir mal ne Runde drehen. Hast du nicht auch mal ins RSC Gästebuch geschrieben und ich hab dir dann gemailt? ALso ich melde mich mal so in ca. 2 Wochen... Oder schreib mir mal per ICQ.

ciao
Robert


----------



## Shredder (27. September 2001)

jepp,du hat recht,ich war das!Aber mir ist was dazwischen gekommen,beziehungsweise Ihr  deswegen keine Zeit gehabt,hat sich aber mittlerweile erledigt.Nun hab ich wieder Zeit zum biken Bis dann,und gute Besserung


----------



## RobBj123 (27. September 2001)

Danke... am 18. kommt der Verband ab  
Und bis dahin... naja...  und Laufen um die Kondition zu halten...

ciao
Robert


----------



## Quen (27. September 2001)

Sofern noch nicht geschehen, meldet Euch doch bitte auch zur norddeutschen Biker-Datenbank unter www.gigantica.de oder www.happy-trails.de an!

Danke!


----------

